# touchpad stuck on HP logo and will not load new rom or webos



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

my touchpad is not alive, it is stuck on the HP logo for the start up. I removed CM9 from this pad and installed CM10 software and was in the process of watching it boot up with its new rom. That is when it stayed in this mode and did not leave, it only drained the battery to 0 volts and shut down. I know this rom works as I have it installed on my personal touchpad as an everyday driver. Thinking that I had bricked, I used JC Debrick steps and this did absolutely nothing to fix this issue. I have been scanning the forums and found nothing out here. If there is anyone out there that may have run into this problem I would be very happy to hear how you resolved your issues. Thanks so much in advance.

Rich


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you can see the HP logo, then you should not be trying J.C. Sullin's Debricking program. Does your tablet charge back up if you plug it into the wall charger? What happens if you hold power and home buttons down to force a hard reboot? Are you able to hold down volume up while the tablet is rebooting and get into WebOS recovery? (big while USB symbol)

And like Sullins said in his debrick thread:

"NOTE: The following should be considered a LAST RESORT.

If the Touchpad isn't already "bricked",
then the following may very well "brick" it."

Let's hope you did not do that!

You need to explain exactly what you did to remove CM9 and install CM10, the more detail the better. Were you following a particular guide to accomplish this? Include a link to that.

NT


----------



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks NT,

I used the acmeuninstaller software to remove all cm9 roms, and followed by installing cm10 rom. I followed the directions of Rolland, as he has been a wealth of information when it comes to the HP touchpad. "Hello HP touchpad..." I think you may know his work... It was not the first time I installed this to a tablet, I use the cm10 as my everyday driver and wanted to install it on a second tablet I had acquired. I watched the install closely, and when the code started to fly by on the screen I walked away to my kitchen to grab a drink. When I returned I saw the end of the loader, nothing looked out of the ordinary, the tablet shut down then went into reboot. The HP logo just sat there, did not glow bright and dim as it would normally when it reboots. I just now recall that the moboot screen with the options did not come up.....

As for charging, it does appear to take a charge so the A6 software is good. Doing a hard reboot always results in the same thing, the HP logo just mocking me. Lastly, the webos recovery symbol never comes up, ever since I did this install. I am at my wits end, as I did do the debrick. I have seen some forums where they actually write code to the tablet, but if I can not get into the webos recovery will it work? If not, I can not do any worse because it is already a door stop. LOL. thanks for any and all advice you can offer at this time.

Rich


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you hold volume up and get your TP into WebOS recovery? If you can, run ACMEuninstaller2 so you can at least boot WebOS. If you can get at least that far, then we will work on getting something Android installed. Be sure you get it charged back up to 100%.

NT


----------



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

NT,

the touchpad does not do anything but turn on and off and show the HP logo on the screen. when the tp is turned on at first and prior to it moving into the boot sequence for webos where the logo begins to illuminate up and down in intensity. I can not get this tablet into recovery, if I could then I would have tried again to install the cm9, that I know works. It was on it prior to my upgrading the rom. thanks for any and all info you can offer. Bottom line, the moboot screen will not come up at all and that is where my problem lies.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

So you are telling me that you can turn it off and on or force it to reboot by holding the power and home buttons? But, during the boot or reboot process, if you hold down volume up, your TouchPad will not go into WebOS recovery? You have to have the up volume button held down before you see the HP logo. If you can get to that point, then you should be able to run ACMEUninstaller2 and get back to booting WebOS. The fact that it can turn on says it is not bricked so don't get the itch to run Sullin's debricking script. If you can force a reboot or turn it on and off and see the HP logo and cannot get into WebOS recovery suggests that your volume up is bad. If that is the case, then short of tearing your TouchPad apart and replacing the volume button assembly, you are screwed.

I want to be clear on what you say. " I can not get this tablet into recovery". I'm talking about WebOS recovery. Are you talking about "recovery" ie. CWM or TWRP that is a selection on the Moboot menu? I know there is a selection on Moboot to boot to WebOS recovery, but that is not the most direct way to get into WebOS recovery. Holding down volume up is. So let's try this again, can you boot into WebOS recovery? If you can, then you should be able to run ACMEUninstaller2.

NT


----------



## BChittari (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi NT

Good Morning.

I have the same issue as "stuck on hp logo" while booting into WebOS. However, I can boot and use my CyanogenMod 11 Tenderloin (Ver 4.4.2) without any issues, on my HP Touchpad 32Gb.

I got couple of questions:

1. Is it important to get the WebOS booting sorted out ? If so How ?

2. Can we install and upgrade Android version to 4.4.4 or 5.x etc (when available) without booting or copying the Android ROMs into WebOS partition ?

3. when I connect the Touchpad (Android 4.4.2) to Windows 7 Laptop I get to see 25GB partition ...does this mean rest 7GB is locked under WebOS volumes ? Is there a way to claim this space from webOS into Android volumes ?

Thanks a lot for your help

regards, Balki

[email protected]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

HI Balki,

Do you see the Moboot menu or does your TouchPad just boot straight into Android? Please explain how you installed the current version of KK. What guide did you use to do it? Did you properly set up and partition your TP for a data media Rom? WebOS takes up around 5 gigs or so. Some of what you don't see in that partition is dedicated to the Android OS.

You could use J.C. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox to remove WebOS and have just an Android tablet. But let's get your current problem sorted out first. If you want to read about his toolbox, read here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

Cheers,

NT


----------



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

NT

Previously this tp has worked with both webos and cm9 android, but when I wiped the cm9 off for a clean install for the cm10 which I have done to a few tablets lately including my personal everyday driver tablet. I can not get the "big usb" on the screen to go into recovery mode when I turn it on. I have tried all ways to hold the three buttons on the device. I have used the debrick method and it just returns to the same logo screen. I attempted to use the acmeinstaller2 as you mentioned previously. My computers do not recognize the device in the TERM window, so the novacom commands will not work. I would appear that I need a programer to rewrite the start up sequence. Using ubuntu on my laptop I was able to check the A6 software. I know that what I am saying is not really organized but I was trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, so this kind of worked for this tablet but there are still some glitches to overcome.

My tablet is not stuck on the hp logo anymore. I was able to get this device into developer mode, the big usb symbol and ran the WebOs Dr. Even at this point it did not seem repaired. Then I connected to my computer again and tried to use the tptoolbox app, ran the app and it discovered my tablet. I ran the "mount media volumes" with little hope of anything. Well, the code ran, the device returned to the hp logo screen and I thought it was done- the tablet is just a brick. just then the logo began to glow and the boot sequence started. I was able to restart the tablet like new, sign into my user account and then the download of the hp apps began then failed due to the shut down of webos. there is a fix for that, so I connected the tablet to my computer only to have it ask if I wanted to format the attached drive. if I did that it would wipe out the tablet, so I did not but now my computer will not see the tablet as an external drive like before. I have almost repaired the damage, I just lack the technical knowledge to press on. If there is anyone out there that can further assist my cause of fixing my tablet I would appreciate any advice. Peace.


----------



## Ratboy2112 (Oct 5, 2013)

eureka, the tablet is up and alive. Since my last entry, I have restored the device back to full working order. In the last post I mentioned that I could get the tablet into webos recovery mode, at that point I used the TPtoolbox v40 software and performed a full data reset of this device and allowed this to create a new webos partition, followed by using the Webos Doctor to reinstall all original touchpad software. Fortunately, the original user of the tablet had backed up their device only days prior to this journey of fixing it. So I was able to restore the device back to the original user. There were some tweeks I had to perform on the webos, such as change the date to a previous date manually, July 7, 2011. this because of the apps catalogue update, if you search the forums there is a full description of this problem. After that fix, returned the tablet to current date and time to fully restore all applications. Then I made another back up of this tablet. With WebOs ending all connection to the tablets, it is necessary to do a backup of the IPK files so if you need to restore the tablet again you can do it. there are also forums out that better describe this procedure. So, bottom line the tablet is working mainly because of JC Sullins development of the TPtoolbox.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump


----------

